# Nutro Recall (Natural Choice and Max varieties)



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Just a little FYI... Not sure if anyone else has posted this yet, but Nutro recently announced a voluntary recall on some of their dry cat foods. It includes a number of Natural Choice and Max varieties.



> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE -- Franklin, Tennessee (May 21, 2009) -- Today, Nutro Products announced a voluntary recall of select varieties of NUTRO® NATURAL CHOICE® COMPLETE CARE® Dry Cat Foods and NUTRO® MAX® Cat Dry Foods with "Best If Used By Dates" between May 12, 2010 and August 22, 2010. The cat food is being voluntarily recalled in the United States and ten additional countries. This recall is due to incorrect levels of zinc and potassium in our finished product resulting from a production error by a US-based premix supplier.


You can read the rest and view a list of the recalled foods here:
http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm154317.htm


----------

